# изогнулся страшным креном



## Crescent

Всем здравствуйте! 

Я старательно пытаюсь перевести (и понять ) известное стихотворение Александра Кочеткова "С любимыми не расставайтесь" (которое, конечно же, прославилось в нашем замечательном и родном фильме "Ирония Судьбы").

И вот, я ни как не могу ни понять, ни толком перевести строчку из следующего куплета;

"Когда состав не скользком склоне,
Вдруг *изогнулся страшным креном.*.."

Что такое вообще "крен"? И как должен выглядеть состав, который им изогнулся?
Моя основная задача, это перевести стихотворение хотя бы на английский (от туда, уже все таки легче на французский переводить), но ни как не могу справиться вот с этой строчкой...
Если бы я хотя бы её толком понимала, можно было бы подобрать синонимы, альтернативные пути высказывания одного и того же, но пока что ничего не могу придумать! 

Помогите, чем можете, дорогие форера! 
Буду очень благодарна!


----------



## Ptak

Crescent said:


> И вот, я *никак* не могу ни понять, ни толком перевести строчку из следующего куплета*:*
> 
> "Когда состав не скользком склоне,
> Вдруг *изогнулся страшным креном.*.."
> 
> Что такое вообще "крен"?


*КРЕН* м.
1. Боковой наклон (судна, самолета и т.п. относительно горизонтальной плоскости).
2. Отклонение кого-л. или чего-л. от вертикального положения. // перен. Изменение направления в какой-л. деятельности.

Грамота.ру ©



> И как должен выглядеть состав, который им изогнулся?


Ну изогнулся, был прямым - стал кривым. Жаль, тут нарисовать нельзя... Ну дугу представьте...



> Если бы я хотя бы её толком понимала, можно было бы подобрать синонимы, альтернативные пути высказывания одного и того же, но пока что ничего не могу придумать!


Ну "изогнулся страшным креном" здесь в принципе то же самое, что просто "изогнулся". "Страшно изогнулся".

Еще - накренился, пошатнулся... Maybe *tilt*?


----------



## sargio

Crescent said:


> "Когда состав не скользком склоне,
> Вдруг *изогнулся страшным креном.*.."


Крен == наклон

Вдруг *изогнулся страшным креном == *Вдруг сильно наклонился

Там дальше есть строчки




Crescent said:


> От рельс колеса оторвал



То есть, по всей видимости, имеется ввиду   сотав, который так сильно наклонился что, оторвал колеса от рельс.


----------



## sargio

Crescent said:


> И как должен выглядеть состав, который им изогнулся?



Кренящийся состав должен выглядеть, примерно, вот так:


http://news.bbc.co.uk/nol/shared/spl/hi/pop_ups/03/uk_high_speed_trains/img/2.jpg


----------



## Crescent

Спасибо большое, sargio and Ptak! 
Ага, кажется, теперь я понимаю! То есть, "крен" это просто - изгиб или наклон?  
Ну так всё гораздо понятнее! 

Sargio - cпасибо большое, за ссылку - это мне действительно помогло представить что такое крен.. 
Теперь всё таки же остается проблемма с переводом.  Да, вполне возможно, что "tilt" бы подошло сюда, но вот хотелось бы передать ту же красоту фразы, как и в оригинале.
А ещё такой вопрос: что собственно такое "состав"?  Это сам поезд, или вагон, или экипаж? или.. как это надо представлять?
Ещё раз огромное спасибо!


----------



## sargio

Crescent said:


> Спасибо большое, sargio and Ptak!
> Да, вполне возможно, что "tilt"


Если говорить о поезде можно сказать lean.



Crescent said:


> бы подошло сюда, но вот хотелось бы передать ту же красоту фразы, как и в оригинале.
> А ещё такой вопрос: что собственно такое "состав"?  Это сам поезд, или вагон, или экипаж? или.. как это надо представлять?
> Ещё раз огромное спасибо!



Состав - железнодорожный состав.
Обычно состав - это вагоны и локомотив или просто сцепленные вагоны, то есть то что было изображено на картинке. 
Состав == поезд (train).
Правда иногда, говоря "поезд" имеют ввиду непосредственно локомотив.


----------



## sargio

Crescent said:


> Спасибо большое, sargio and Ptak!
> Ага, кажется, теперь я понимаю! То есть, "крен" это просто - изгиб или наклон?
> Ну так всё гораздо понятнее!


Это все таки наклон. В стихотвореннии речь идет о том что состав (поезд) наклоняется.


----------



## Nanon

состав (...) изогнулся страшным креном:
le train (можно и le convoi - состав) s'est incliné / a *penché dangereusement*
le train a *basculé  *(это звучит еще страшнее)

(...) oт рельс колеса оторвал:
Les roues sont sorties des rails / le train a déraillé


----------



## Ptak

Crescent said:


> А ещё такой вопрос: что собственно такое "состав"?  Это сам поезд, или вагон, или экипаж? или.. как это надо представлять?


Состав - это собственно поезд. Весь.


----------



## Maroseika

Мне почему-то запомнилась картинка из "Юности". Художник точно отразил описание, данное поэтом. Нужно ведь представить себе, почему состав мог опрокинуться: представьте себе склон, но не плоский, а конический, и вокруг этого конуса движется состав. Т.е. он уже изогнут вокруг этого склона, холма. И вот, оттого что скорость в повороте слишком велика, вагоны начинают крениться и отрываются от рельс. Именно это и было, как мне смутно помнится, на картинке: идущий слева направо, изогнутый вокруг холма состав, накренившийся и оторвавшийся левыми колесами от рельсов.


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> Состав - это собственно поезд. Весь.


En français можно *состав* перевести как *(la) rame *

*u **File de wagons attelés ensemble. Rame de métro.* 

в отличие от *поезд*а = *(le) train*.


----------



## Kolan

Crescent said:


> "Когда состав н*а* скользком склоне,
> Вдруг *изогнулся страшным креном.*.."


на скользком склоне = *sur une pente glissante (=* situation dangereuse*), défaillante*

изогнуться (страшным) креном - в первую очередь, подходит термин *courbe, courbure* или что-то из этого семейства. 

*(elle) s'est courbée terriblement* (sinistrement, redoutablement, tragiquement, au dernier point, mortellement, ...) C'est à toi à choisir.

В целом, примерно так

Lorsque la rame sur une pente glissante 
S'est elle-même courbée mortellement...

Сейчас не хватает вдохновения докончить...


----------



## Crescent

Wow!  Cпасибо всем огромное за помощь! 
Kolan et Nanon: Merci beaucoup - vous avez fait tout le travail pour moi!  En fait, me traduction originale était comme un mélange de vos suggestions:

J'ai écrit le suivant:
_ Quand la rame sur une pente glissante
S'est subitement repliée
Quand la rame sur la pente glissante 
S'est déraillée en arrachant les roues aux rails..._

Qu'est-ce que cela vous paraît?  Ou est-ce mieux de coller vos lambeaux de traduction ensemble et arriver à quelque chose comme ça? :
_ Lorsque la rame sur une pente glissante 
S'est elle-même courbée mortellement...
 ...
Les roues sont sorties des rails / le train a déraillé _
Mais autrement, je ne pourrais plus traduire mot-à-mot et dire:
 Lorsque la rame sur une pente glissante 
..les roues sont sorties des rails...?


Bah...franchement, je me suis égarée. >.< Mais que ferais-je sans vous, mes chers Frusse-co-phones?! 

Mil merci pour tout encore!


----------



## Kolan

_Quand_ не очень годится для передачи смысла в этих стихах. Оставьте _Lorsque_, так как время всё же тянется: _изогнулся_, _оторвал_, ... и далее.

Насчёт _оторвал_. Быстротечный процесс нарочно описан подробно, растянуто - _от рельс... колёса... оторвал..._ нельзя заменять его на мгновенное _dérailler_ (которое ведёт ещё дальше, вплоть до канавы, здесь же пока только колёса потеряли опору). Хороший глагол - _arracher_, но он звучит разговорно, несколько вульгарно, с ним в ФЯ ассоциируется множество грубых устоявшихся выражений. Возможно, подойдёт в возвратной форме, _s'est arraché les roues des rails_ = оторвал (собственные) колёса от рельс. _Aux_ здесь не вяжется.

Есть ещё идейка: переписать всё в passé simple, чтобы подчеркнуть некоторую нереальность и вневремённость происходящего.


----------



## Nanon

Applaudissements pour Crescent et Kolan. Deux têtes valent mieux qu'une.



Crescent said:


> Wow! Cпасибо всем огромное за помощь!
> Kolan et Nanon: Merci beaucoup - vous avez fait tout le travail pour moi!  En fait, me traduction originale était comme un mélange de vos suggestions:
> 
> J'ai écrit le suivant:
> _Quand la rame sur une pente glissante_
> _S'est subitement repliée_
> _Quand la rame sur la pente glissante _
> _S'est déraillée en arrachant les roues aux rails... _-> a déraillé (intransitif), et comme "dérailler" vient de "rail", il serait préférable de ne pas répéter ce mot.
> 
> Qu'est-ce que cela vous paraît?  Ou est-ce mieux de coller vos lambeaux de traduction ensemble et arriver à quelque chose comme ça? :
> _Lorsque la rame sur une pente glissante _
> _S'est elle-même courbée mortellement... _-> s'est recourbée sur elle-même ("s'est elle-même courbée" insiste seulement sur le sujet, pour indiquer qu'elle l'a fait seule, sans aide)
> "S'est recourbée terriblement, mortellement, d'une façon terrifiante..." c'est au choix, comme dit Kolan ! Mais jusqu'à quel point faut-il traduire littéralement cette "courbure terrifiante", là est la question. Il serait souhaitable de savoir si Crescent a besoin de fournir une traduction littérale ou une traduction poétique qui se rapprocherait de l'original par le rythme et l'expressivité plus que par le sens de chaque mot.
> _..._
> _Les roues sont sorties des rails / le train a déraillé _
> Mais autrement, je ne pourrais plus traduire mot-à-mot et dire:
> Lorsque la rame sur une pente glissante
> ..les roues sont sorties des rails...?
> Effectivement, il faut alors construire différemment la phrase.
> 
> Bah...franchement, je me suis égarée. >.< Mais que ferais-je sans vous, mes chers Frusse-co-phones?!  (hi hi hi... excellent !)
> Mais non, voyons, vous vous en sortez très bien !


 


Kolan said:


> _Quand_ не очень годится для передачи смысла в этих стихах. Оставьте _Lorsque_, так как время всё же тянется: _изогнулся_, _оторвал_, ... и далее.
> 
> Насчёт _оторвал_. Быстротечный процесс нарочно описан подробно, растянуто - _от рельс... колёса... оторвал..._ нельзя заменять его на мгновенное _dérailler_ (которое ведёт ещё дальше, вплоть до канавы, здесь же пока только колёса потеряли опору).
> C'est vrai, mais on peut aussi décrire ce processus par d'autres moyens (d'ailleurs, le déplacement du verbe en fin de phrase, qui rend bien ce déroulement, n'est pas impossible en poésie française, mais "des rails... les roues... il arracha" serait vraiment artificiel.) Ce qui me gêne dans "dérailler" (que j'avais juste donné comme une indication), c'est que le texte original ne va pas jusqu'à dire ce qui s'est effectivement passé : à l'auditeur de la chanson de conclure. Avec "dérailler", on comprend trop vite, je suis d'accord.
> 
> Хороший глагол - _arracher_, но он звучит разговорно, несколько вульгарно, с ним в ФЯ ассоциируется множество грубых устоявшихся выражений. Возможно, подойдёт в возвратной форме, _s'est arraché les roues des rails_ = оторвал (собственные) колёса от рельс.
> Non, je crains que la forme réfléchie ne convienne pas. "S'arracher de quelque chose / à quelque chose" suppose un effort de volonté ou une décision ("s'arracher les cheveux de la tête", "s'arracher une dent", etc...), ce qui n'est pas le cas.
> 
> Есть ещё идейка: переписать всё в passé simple, чтобы подчеркнуть некоторую нереальность и вневремённость происходящего.
> Effectivement, c'était mon idée de départ... mais je me demande encore si le passé simple est adapté à une chanson contemporaine. Ceci dit, le passé simple a le net avantage d'être plus concis et permettrait donc de garder un rythme plus proche de l'original. Pour une adaptation poétique, c'est parfois la meilleure solution.


----------



## Kolan

Nanon said:


> Applaudissements pour Crescent et Kolan. Deux têtes valent mieux qu'une.


Ha-ha, sauf qu'on dispose déjà de plusieures têtes participantes, autrement dit, (ça crée) _un foro-Dragon_!




Nanon said:


> je me demande encore si le passé simple est adapté à une chanson contemporaine. Ceci dit, le passé simple a le net avantage d'être plus concis et permettrait donc de garder un rythme plus proche de l'original. Pour une adaptation poétique, c'est parfois la meilleure solution.


Juste pour clarifier, il ne s'agit pas d'une chanson composée à propos pour un film, mais plutôt d'un genre de ballade contemporaine, dont les rimes n'étaient pas destinés pour un chant.

Pour plus de précision, dans le film l'acteur ne la chante même pas, il la récite la voix _off_ (hors champ).

Chère Nanon, c'est un film absolument saisissant à voir  à tout prix.


----------

